# How much muscle gain per week?



## gettingripped (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi I am working out 3 days a week for 1 and a half. I work my ass off and i am trying to bulk up. Im eating as much as i possibly. I am taking creatine after workouts. Is gaining 1-1 and a half a week of muscle pretty good, or should i be doing something else to get more muscle per week such as whey protein or something??
Thanks


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> Hi I am working out 3 days a week for 1 and a half. I work my ass off and i am trying to bulk up. Im eating as much as i possibly. I am taking creatine after workouts. Is gaining 1-1 and a half a week of muscle pretty good, or should i be doing something else to get more muscle per week such as whey protein or something??
> Thanks



Everyone is different.

I'm an ectomorph, making it a tad bit more difficult to make gains.

What are you?


----------



## gettingripped (Mar 10, 2009)

ectomorph??


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 10, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> ectomorph??



LOL!!!


----------



## natural^ (Mar 10, 2009)

Bottom Line - Everyone is different. If you aren't happy with your gains, then something needs to be revised in your workout regime.

If you are happy with the gains you are making, then i suggest you stick to that routine unless you plateau.


----------



## Elson (Mar 10, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> Hi I am working out 3 days a week for 1 and a half. I work my ass off and i am trying to bulk up. Im eating as much as i possibly. I am taking creatine after workouts. Is gaining 1-1 and a half a week of muscle pretty good, *or should i be doing something else to get more muscle per week such as whey protein or something?*?
> Thanks


wait so you don't take whey protein at all?


----------



## T_man (Mar 10, 2009)

wait.... you take creatine but not whey protein??


----------



## Elson (Mar 10, 2009)

ya man, you should be taking a whey shake after your workout


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 10, 2009)

so since no one said it , 1-1.5 is great , any more then that will also bring alot of fat gain as well making your cut last longer u can only gain so much muscle per week , after that it will be fat certain supplements help but id say your in a good range


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2009)

Gaining two pounds of muscle a month is excellent progress. You'll generally have to gain at least that much fat in order to do so. 

Or run AAS - you might gain about twice as much that way.


----------



## gettingripped (Mar 11, 2009)

No but im going to walmart tonight to pick up whey protein and more creatine


----------



## Lobo2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

If you think your gaining even 1lb of muscle a week. that means you will gain 52 lbs of muscle in a year.  So, for example, you will go from 148lb to 200lb in 1 year and to 252lb in 2 years.

Thats not realistic.  Id say anything from 7-14lbs a year is good going.  Add that up over 4 years and your anything from 2-4 stone heavier (of pure muscle).  That will be a lot of muscle.


----------



## gettingripped (Mar 11, 2009)

its very well possible, i am not gaining fat because i have a scale that measures it, and i have stayed at a steady 6.8bf, but yet im gaining about 1 to 1.5 of muscle.


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2009)

Your scale doesn't measure fat or muscle - it estimates muscle based on the resistance of your body and compares this through a mathematical model with the resistance of water.

Drop your carbs and dry out - Tanita say's you're fat. Load up on carbs, water and salt, Tanita says you're ripped. 

You're gaining muscle, to be sure. You're also gaining plasma, glycogen... all that glisters is not swole.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 12, 2009)

Built said:


> all that glisters is not swole.


----------



## gettingripped (Mar 12, 2009)

Built said:


> Your scale doesn't measure fat or muscle - it estimates muscle based on the resistance of your body and compares this through a mathematical model with the resistance of water.
> 
> Drop your carbs and dry out - Tanita say's you're fat. Load up on carbs, water and salt, Tanita says you're ripped.
> 
> You're gaining muscle, to be sure. You're also gaining plasma, glycogen... all that glisters is not swole.



?? tanita??


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 12, 2009)

the machine , that sends the electric pulse through your body, and measures it


----------

